# 2014 Teryx 2 with 4500lb ProVantage Winch



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone

Has anyone installed a warn 4500lb ProVantage on one of these Bad Boys yet? I'm just wondering if the mount is necessary. My dealer installed mine before I picked it up and they told me that I didn't need the mount. They managed to get it to fit but the front side Wiring contact seems to be rubbing on the front bumper. Does anyone else have this problem? Would the winch mount correct this problem? Does anyone have any pics they can send my way so I can see the fitment? I'm going to see my welder next week to make me a 2" receiver for the front so I can put a draw bar in there with a clevis for towing and getting winched out.

Also, I read on KFI's site for their winch mount, "*WARN: *ProVantage 2500-4500lbs
- ProVantage 3500 and 4500 will require Lead Rotation" Is that even possible?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I remember on the Teryx forum people having trouble w/ certain models doing that. Can't remember what the solution was.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Polaris 
I think I have found a solution. I'll post pictures when I get it done. It's also a solution to the 2" front receiver question that I have before. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk 2


----------

